# Route, Stops, Must-Sees for trip back to Houston from Performance Center



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

So I'm fishing for suggestions for a fun and enjoyable drive and/or places to visit from the PC to Houston, TX. My initial route includes:

1. Tail of the Dragon OR Cherohala Skyway?
2. Nashville stop over for the night
3. Take the Natchez Trace Parkway
4. then to Houston

Google estimates: ~1,200 mi, ~23 hrs

OR

1. same as above
2. same as above
3. Memphis stop over/sight-seeing
4. Hot Spings, AR
5. Shreveport, LA
6. then to Houston

Google estimates: ~1,300 mi, ~22 hrs

Not sure if I should crack this down to a three-day drive with two overnight stops or two-day drive including the day of delivery.

I appreciate any other suggestions.


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

can the mods please delete this thread :bawling::eeps::tsk: :violent:


----------

